# 2014 Cruze Diesel AC off due to high engine temp



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry,read again, found answer


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

is your rad clean?
....are your shutters open?


----------



## Mcguigan23 (May 14, 2020)

No worries, what do you mean by shutters? The grill shutters? How do I check that?





boraz said:


> sorry,read again, found answer


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

boraz said:


> is your rad clean?
> ....are your shutters open?


Does the diesel have shutters? I thought it was only the ECO gas cars that had them.

My guess is faulty temp sensor or a fault in the wiring causing teh erratic readings, especially since you said the temp goes back to normal if you key-off and key-on. If you have a cheap IR thermometer you could check the temps of the system (check a hose or something not near the radiator) when the temp is reading normal then as soon as it climbs pop the hood and check again and see if it's actually hot and not a flaky sensor/connection/wiring causing the problem


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Mcguigan23 said:


> No worries, what do you mean by shutters? The grill shutters? How do I check that?


yeah grill shutters

you can see the shutter system thru the lower opening under the front lic plate, check when your temps are high, no reason for them to be closed at that time.

i believe they cycle open at start up as a pre check, if you had someone to check while you started , or used remote start

though if they arent working, i would THINK there would be a code, not sure though 100%


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't think the US version has shutters. I also hear rumors of an electric heater in these to help warm the cabin, mine absolutely does not have that. It's ice cold when the car is cold.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> I don't think the US version has shutters. I also hear rumors of an electric heater in these to help warm the cabin, mine absolutely does not have that. It's ice cold when the car is cold.


your car has the shutters

your car has the electric heater


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes there is a code if they don't work. Mine did it don't remember what the code was. Loose wire.


----------

